# Channel Tunnel - Save £££



## oldarapaho (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello,

I thought I would share this wonderfull information with all you fellow motorhomers!

Did you know if you shop at TESCO and collect the Club Card points, you can pay to cross the Channel Tunnel with your Club Card points and your Club Card points are worth 4 times face value.

For Example: 
For every £10 Club Card points it is worth £40 of your Channel Tunnel Crossing.

You can pay in part or full price, We crossed at christmas with our 32' motorhome and it only cost £46.00 return! We will me using this method again in june and in the summer. Taking our trailer in future as the price is so cheap!

Another great plus about the Channel Tunnel, We found that by the time you would of loaded on the Ferry you are in France! We found it normally takes around 20-30 minutes.

Hope this helps, and happy touring!

Richard & Ellen.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Welcome to MHF

tony


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Yes, sorry but it's been covered before.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-47967-eurotunnel.html


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

It is a great deal isn't it. This will be our third year of using the deals. 
Bob


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, excellent deals there. 
We hope to use some of ours later this year, definitely NOT using Sea France!!

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-83671-sea-france-strike-today-2410-and-3410.html


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Welcome Richard & Ellen,

Have to say that even with Newhaven being so close to us, the Chunnel is our preffered method of crossing and using Tesco Vouchers makes the crossing very inexpensive.  
Mrs D & I pop across quite often, even just for a couple of days :lol:

If *only* they could do something about the A259 between Hastings & Brenzett:x


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We also do Harwich to the Hook with our Tesco vouchers :wink:


----------

